# Zarita had a relapse.



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. Well, last night Zarita started to cough again. This time I knew immediately what it was and started her on codeine that the vet had given me for 'cough suppression'. After about an hour she stopped and has not coughed again. She is a heart patient with a collapsted trachea too. I was hoping she'd go longer than a month before she relapsed. She is going to be 9 years old next month. I had not had to give her codeine for 3 weeks. Good thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way.Hope she feels better soon Susan XX


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry she is not well again, poor baby. Get well soon Zarita.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. My prayers and thoughts with you and Zarita. Hope she gets better soon x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! Sending good vibes your way for both of you!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Healing thoughts being sent your way. xx


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Poor little thing! Sending lots of positive thoughts to you both x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank goodness she has a great mommy!! Will be praying for you and Zarita. She's in great hands with you.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor little girl...lucky that you had the codeine on hand...probably a good idea to always have some in the house...hugs to her.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope she recovers very soon.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I haven't been on here in a while... I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending tons of well wishes!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Zarita has stopped coughing. The codeine is to be discontinued tonight. Vet says coughing is from the enlarged heart pressing against the trachea. Being that she also has a collapsted trachea, I'm sure that doesn't help. We'll just keep on keeping on!! Vet said dogs like Zarita can go a long time----here's hoping Zarita is one of them.


----------

